# [2011] Date a Nerd Video



## RPC Team (15. April 2011)

Magabotato hatte über mehrere Folgen verteilt ein *Date a Nerd*-Special zur RPC gemacht:

Die liebliche Fiona sucht ihre Nerdbegleitung für die RPC. Wird sie sich für Ratgar den Barbarenkönig, für den König der Ninjalooter - keinem geringeren als OMGRoflcopterKing oder für Honor Seargeant Bolstorm entscheiden??

Also Rollenspieler gegen Videogamer gegen Tabletopper und alle wollen sich an Fiona reiben.

Wer ein bisschen Selbstinorie verträgt, der kann hier gut lachen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=avvpMAYrlMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kokoros (15. April 2011)

RPC schrieb:


> Magabotato hatte über mehrere Folgen verteilt ein *Date a Nerd*-Special zur RPC gemacht:
> 
> Die liebliche Fiona sucht ihre Nerdbegleitung für die RPC. Wird sie sich für Ratgar den Barbarenkönig, für den König der Ninjalooter - keinem geringeren als OMGRoflcopterKing oder für Honor Seargeant Bolstorm entscheiden??
> 
> ...



ich finds geil vorallem die nerds sind richtig gut getroffen ;D

more pls


----------



## Likrados (15. April 2011)

Das Video hatte echt was für sich ^^ Gibts ja nich sooo oft , dass mal alle 3 Genres (also Pen&Paper, Mmo & Tabletop) gleichzeitig auf die Schippe genommen werden ^^ Wäre auf jeden Fall ne coole Sache noch mehr Folgen zu sehen xD

Mfg
Lik


----------



## BioHolic (15. April 2011)

Hihi. Tja so sind wir nunmal XD. Das schlimmste ist, dass ich alle drei auf einmal bin (Hauptsächlich Tabletop und P&P). Auf jeden Fall nettes Video


----------



## Braid (21. April 2011)

Das Video ist insofern genial, dass es nicht nur die Sprache, sondern auch das Belohnungssystem des Spiels klar an gibt. Als ich *Achievement *gehört habe, bin ich fast lachend vom Stuhl gefallen  Die Idee mit den vielen Würfeln war nett, dem dritten Typen fand ich allerdings eher naja. Aber Frauen haben eh einen komischen Geschmack


----------

